# GARY @ Dayton Wire Wheels



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Make a long story short. I've been shopping for a new set of Daytons or possibly a set of Crosslaced that all these new company's are producing today on the market. Ive always rolled Daytons in the past and never had a issue but wanted to stay open minded and look into other company's wheels and the way the build them and where there products come from. I contacted almost every company via Contact number and also Email and I must say I never got responses returned back. Only and I mean the only person that answered every single question promptly was GARY over at Dayton Wire wheels. Made my mind up. Gonna have a set of 13x7 72 spoke CrossLaced Double Stamped Daytons built. Made my mind up based on quality of wheel and most of all there customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Better change your screen name to;
72SpokeCrossLacedDoubleStampedDaytonMan


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary is cool....Always insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels®


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> Better change your screen name to;
> 72SpokeCrossLacedDoubleStampedDaytonMan


lol


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

W.T.F ?????????


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

How much are they running for these days?


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

13x7 Reverse Triple cross lace. Costing me $592 per wheel. I am ordering them directly thru Gary @Dayton Wire Wheel. I may have possibly been able to find a Local dealer of Dayton and saved a few dollars, but Gary treated me so well I wanted to spend my money with him. Sort-of like buying a New car. I always know what I want I just have to find the right person to spend my money with. I'm gonna post photo as they are being built. Should be a nice looking wheel.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

triple cross lace? so now youre getting 100 spokes?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Is this Gary self promoting?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

if it was hed be pushing premium sports on his daytons


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

He should knock that price for the advertising. Either that or u are gary on another account


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mamaselo gary


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> Mamaselo gary


Bwwwaaaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaa!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I DIDN'T GET A PHONE CALL FROM 100 spokedaytonman!!!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Tami said:


> I DIDN'T GET A PHONE CALL FROM 100 spokedaytonman!!!!


X2 me either


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL (Nov 26, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> X2 me either


X3


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmmmm


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

100spokedaytonman said:


> *13x7 Reverse Triple cross lace.*Costing me $592 per wheel. I am ordering them directly thru Gary @Dayton Wire Wheel. I may have possibly been able to find a Local dealer of Dayton and saved a few dollars, but Gary treated me so well I wanted to spend my money with him. Sort-of like buying a New car. I always know what I want I just have to find the right person to spend my money with. I'm gonna post photo as they are being built. Should be a nice looking wheel.


Very nice choice! I was daydreamin about a set of those last year..


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Weird how all these people seem to think they would have had to be on my list of people to call to build my wheels. I actually left the company's names whom I contacted prior to going with Daytons out of the thread so that I don't look like a hater? Don't hate on Daytons. Gary will be sending me all phases of my wheel build so I can post. Only reason I wanna post is so I can hear people say I should've purchase wheels from them. Since everyone knows that's what's gonna happen. Only reason really for starting this post is because lots of people give great customer service and never get recognized for it. That's all.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> triple cross lace? so now youre getting 100 spokes?


72 spoke. Only after 17 inch do they do the triple cross in 100 spoke.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Is this Gary self promoting?


Not Gary. Would be funny though. Just giving props where props are due.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Very nice choice! I was daydreamin about a set of those last year..


Thanks for the positive comment.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont think anyone at Dayton needs to creat a fale account to promote Dayton WW. 

We all know that if you call Dayton, anyone that picks up the phone is very helpful and knows his shit. 

Plus,

OP is not promoting buying Daytons from any other company/intermediary/supplier, other than Dayton's own Gary!


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sooo you want them to hate on you but also give them recognition for cust service .


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Well hallelujah Mr. Hunnaspokedaytonrep


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

100spokedaytonman said:


> 72 spoke. Only after 17 inch do they do the triple cross in 100 spoke.


just curious, first post you said you got 72 cross then the next you said you got triple cross. What knockoffs did you go with? 

BTW this SHOULD be in the feedback forum, since it is meant for feedback, but nobody would ever see it so I wont move it for the time being.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> just curious, first post you said you got 72 cross then the next you said you got triple cross. What knockoffs did you go with?
> 
> BTW this SHOULD be in the feedback forum, since it is meant for feedback, but nobody would ever see it so I wont move it for the time being.


2 ear straight with embedded emblem


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe there are other builders in the US that make just as good or better wheels than dayton and with good customer service and competing prices. But one thing dayton has over all of them is they have their own wheels, knockoffs and adapters and they are recognizable as belonging to dayton. Theres a few old zenith brands floating around that people can recognize as original zenith made, but the only company making quality wheels, knockoffs and adapters that are recognizable is dayton. I say quality because most can recognize a matching combo of china made rim and knockoff but that is like apples and oranges.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> I believe there are other builders in the US that make just as good or better wheels than dayton and with good customer service and competing prices. But one thing dayton has over all of them is they have their own wheels, knockoffs and adapters and they are recognizable as belonging to dayton. Theres a few old zenith brands floating around that people can recognize as original zenith made, but the only company making quality wheels, knockoffs and adapters that are recognizable is dayton. I say quality because most can recognize a matching combo of china made rim and knockoff but that is like apples and oranges.




Coupe you nailed it??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ayeeee. I heard ESE Gary se vende knee pads too . orale


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol. . . pero ¿están og preestampillado ESE Dayton


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

^^^^ NO MAMES ******! ^^^


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

lone star said:


> Ayeeee. I heard ESE Gary se vende knee pads too . orale


Let the shit talking begin. Wish people could just be cool and not talk shit. You must have a messed up life to have to talk shit about someone you have never personally met.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> ^^^^ NO MAMES ******! ^^^


Si Simon ESE!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

100spokedaytonman said:


> Let the shit talking begin. Wish people could just be cool and not talk shit. You must have a messed up life to have to talk shit about someone you have never personally met.


Pay no mind to him. 

That's what he does. 

And when people critizise his posts/threads he cries to his MOD friend and gets the thread/comment deleted. 

Just ignore him.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Tami said:


> I DIDN'T GET A PHONE CALL FROM 100 spokedaytonman!!!!


You were probably in the kitchen when he called.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Bwwwaaaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaa!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Smell like onion ring


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Smell like onion ring


Question? Were you born a hater?


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

King Of Rimz said:


> ^^^^ NO MAMES ******! ^^^


Same Question as the other Hater. Were you born a damn hater? Seems as if it takes more energy to be a hater then to just be respectful and cool. I personally wouldn't know since I never Hate on people.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Not a issue. I try to stay positive as much as possible in life. Thanks for being cool and not a hater like the few on this post


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pay no mind to him.
> 
> That's what he does.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

100spokedaytonman said:


> Same Question as the other Hater. Were you born a damn hater? Seems as if it takes more energy to be a hater then to just be respectful and cool. I personally wouldn't know since I never Hate on people.


Woah, hold your horses homeboy, my comment was not directed to you bud. I was replying to ROADSTAR ROBINSON. Don't get it twisted.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Dam Haters


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam Haters


I do hate you loko!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

no odie en el reproductor odiar a los ESE juego


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

King Of Rimz said:


> Woah, hold your horses homeboy, my comment was not directed to you bud. I was replying to ROADSTAR ROBINSON. Don't get it twisted.


PM sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> I do hate you loko!


P.m Sent


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Bwwwaaaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaa! see you in Vegas tuff guy!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> Bwwwaaaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaa! see you in Vegas tuff guy!


ROADSTAR ROBINSON


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> ROADSTAR ROBINSON


P.M Scurrd.. I mean sent


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

SPOKE TO GARY MORE THEN ONCE TO ORDER A SET OF KNOCK OFFS. ACTED LIKE A ASSHOLE. ASKED ME FOR PIX OF BACK OF WHEELS. GOT THEM FOR HIM SENT THEM TO HIM. I CALLED HIM SAID HE COULDN'T FIND THEM HE GETS A HUNDRED EMAILS A DAY. SENT THEM AGAIN SAME BULLSHIT.. SENT HIM A PIC OF ANOTHER SET OF DAYTON S I HAVE WITH PICTURES OF STAMP SERIAL NUMBERS SAID HE COULDN'T SEE THEM THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE ZENITH. FINALLY I TOLD HIM FUCK YOU AND YOUR KNOCK OFFS BRO... MADE EVERY SINGLE EXCUSE POSSIBLE TO NOT SELL ME KNOCK OFFS.SO MAYBE YOU CAUGHT HIM ON A GOOD DAY AFTER HIS BOYFRIEND GOT DONE FUCKING HIM OR SOMETHING..


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

"


454SSallday said:


> SPOKE TO GARY MORE THEN ONCE TO ORDER A SET OF KNOCK OFFS. ACTED LIKE A ASSHOLE. ASKED ME FOR PIX OF BACK OF WHEELS. GOT THEM FOR HIM SENT THEM TO HIM. I CALLED HIM SAID HE COULDN'T FIND THEM HE GETS A HUNDRED EMAILS A DAY. SENT THEM AGAIN SAME BULLSHIT.. SENT HIM A PIC OF ANOTHER SET OF DAYTON S I HAVE WITH PICTURES OF STAMP SERIAL NUMBERS SAID HE COULDN'T SEE THEM THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE ZENITH. FINALLY I TOLD HIM FUCK YOU AND YOUR KNOCK OFFS BRO... MADE EVERY SINGLE EXCUSE POSSIBLE TO NOT SELL ME KNOCK OFFS.SO MAYBE YOU CAUGHT HIM ON A GOOD DAY AFTER HIS BOYFRIEND GOT DONE FUCKING HIM OR SOMETHING..


 Glad I was treated good. Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pay no mind to him.
> 
> That's what he does.
> 
> ...


 this from the person who goes in Kennys threads and hates on him :rofl:

Keep that fake Majestic's persona alive


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> SPOKE TO GARY MORE THEN ONCE TO ORDER A SET OF KNOCK OFFS. ACTED LIKE A ASSHOLE. ASKED ME FOR PIX OF BACK OF WHEELS. GOT THEM FOR HIM SENT THEM TO HIM. I CALLED HIM SAID HE COULDN'T FIND THEM HE GETS A HUNDRED EMAILS A DAY. SENT THEM AGAIN SAME BULLSHIT.. SENT HIM A PIC OF ANOTHER SET OF DAYTON S I HAVE WITH PICTURES OF STAMP SERIAL NUMBERS SAID HE COULDN'T SEE THEM THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE ZENITH. FINALLY I TOLD HIM FUCK YOU AND YOUR KNOCK OFFS BRO... MADE EVERY SINGLE EXCUSE POSSIBLE TO NOT SELL ME KNOCK OFFS.SO MAYBE YOU CAUGHT HIM ON A GOOD DAY AFTER HIS BOYFRIEND GOT DONE FUCKING HIM OR SOMETHING..


Bajajaja ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

True on Dayton reps being fairly responsive, I've emailed a few on what might seem to them erroneous questions and quotes and every time they get back to me if purchase is made or not. Have not had much correspondence with any other wire mfg's but when the Dayton concerns came up thy did seem to help out when necessary. Good on them and any wheel builder with that level of service.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

just wanted to guys know this *** struck again a friend of mine had his lady call order some knock offs. acted like a dick with her took her credit card number said knocks would be done in 4/8 weeks. calls back four weeks later ask for pics after charging the card and holding the money $400 plus dollars for four weeks. dudes a bitch straight up worse customer service rep hands down. maybe if people would tell him its for a street rod we would get some respect..DICK MOVE !!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Dayton is toast.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Dayton is toast.


 as soon as you tell this dude its for a 13" wheel his attitude goes full asshole. what does the size of wheel even matter?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

454SSallday said:


> as soon as you tell this dude its for a 13" wheel his attitude goes full asshole. what does the size of wheel even matter?


Lowriders need to stop giving them money if that is how they are acting.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Lowriders need to stop giving them money if that is how they are acting.


co signed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Lowriders need to stop giving them money if that is how they are acting.


X3. Dayton rep where you at? Gary? 

This is after all a website that everyone is rolling on wire wheels. I roll d'z but currently looking at zenith or even Zues for some wheels for my new ride. Quality and customer service is EVERYTHING when i spend $$$$.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X3. Dayton rep where you at? Gary?
> 
> This is after all a website that everyone is rolling on wire wheels. I roll d'z but currently looking at zenith or even Zues for some wheels for my new ride. Quality and customer service is EVERYTHING when i spend $$$$.


FUCK YEA BRO HARD EARNED MONEY MOTHER FUCKERS ACT LIKE WE NEED THEM WITH OUT THE CUSTOMER YOU ANNT SHIT.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Their ko's don't even look that good. I mean they're clean but not jumping through hoops clean. I have Daytons but use Zenith ko's because fuck it they look god


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

fool2 said:


> Their ko's don't even look that good. I mean they're clean but not jumping through hoops clean. I have Daytons but use Zenith ko's because fuck it they look god
> View attachment 1709937


Nice knockoffs good quality


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Fuck those overpriced Midwest wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuck repops


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

fool2 said:


> Their ko's don't even look that good. I mean they're clean but not jumping through hoops clean. I have Daytons but use Zenith ko's because fuck it they look god
> View attachment 1709937


Lately :thumbsup: same here.........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> this from the person who goes in Kennys threads and hates on him :rofl:
> 
> Keep that fake Majestic's persona alive


You seem to stick your chin for him a lot :scrutinize:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

454SSallday said:


> as soon as you tell this dude its for a 13" wheel his attitude goes full asshole. what does the size of wheel even matter?


While it is still not an excuse I'm sure they have a lot of people that don't own Daytons trying to purchase KOs all the time. The first time I posted a picture of my Daytons on LIL I had about 5 people PM me asking how much I wanted for the KOs. 

People get offended when they have to authenticate who they are or what they have. It sucks, but that's what it comes to to protect the quality of their image due to people putting Dayton KOs on Chinas.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Always insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels®


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

supersporting88 said:


> While it is still not an excuse I'm sure they have a lot of people that don't own Daytons trying to purchase KOs all the time. The first time I posted a picture of my Daytons on LIL I had about 5 people PM me asking how much I wanted for the KOs.
> 
> People get offended when they have to authenticate who they are or what they have. It sucks, but that's what it comes to to protect the quality of their image due to people putting Dayton KOs on Chinas.


That's a stupid policy and bad business. If a person wants to buy only knock offs then that is better than nothing. Maybe they should try and make their wheels a little more unique so they don't look so much like China wheels. They act like they are doing a favor for the customer, a customer should be able to buy whatever they want. I suggest that all Lowriders take their business elsewhere.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You must love to hate..


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> That's a stupid policy and bad business. If a person wants to buy only knock offs then that is better than nothing. Maybe they should try and make their wheels a little more unique so they don't look so much like China wheels. They act like they are doing a favor for the customer, a customer should be able to buy whatever they want. I suggest that all Lowriders take their business elsewhere.


What I think about their business policies is irrelevant. I would speculate this business decisions was made to reduce the speed of the life cycle of the product, vs maximizing immediate profits. Dayton must be doing something right as their wheels are still viewed as a premium product, and sought after in our car culture while many other brands have come and gone.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

supersporting88 said:


> What I think about their business policies is irrelevant. I would speculate this business decisions was made to reduce the speed of the life cycle of the product, vs maximizing immediate profits. Dayton must be doing something right as their wheels are still viewed as a premium product, and sought after in our car culture while many other brands have come and gone.


They actually are not doing anything right. They lost almost their entire Lowrider business to small wire wheel builders because those wire wheel builders actually gave the customer what they wanted as far as color choices and options. And now the remaining customers they have they are treating like crap, there is no excuse for poor customer service. So no they are not doing good business and their business policies are not increasing sales. If they would at least sell the knock offs to some people maybe those people would later buy wheels.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuck repops


nothing on that is a repop except the ring and chip and i don't mind repop chips as long as motherfuckers admit it when they sell it. some people be putting repop zenith and dayton chips on their chinas and completely silent about then being repops or chinas unless asked, in which case they will let you know in pm but not out in the open for everyone to see. but as far as repops go if i had to choose between plastic dayton chips and metal repop chips i'll take the repops. a complete set of og porcelain would be the best option but it's not always so easy to find in the color you need


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> They actually are not doing anything right. They lost almost their entire Lowrider business to small wire wheel builders because those wire wheel builders actually gave the customer what they wanted as far as color choices and options. And now the remaining customers they have they are treating like crap, there is no excuse for poor customer service. So no they are not doing good business and their business policies are not increasing sales. If they would at least sell the knock offs to some people maybe those people would later buy wheels.


i don't think they've updated their website since like y2k :rofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

fool2 said:


> nothing on that is a repop except the ring and chip and i don't mind repop chips as long as motherfuckers admit it when they sell it. some people be putting repop zenith and dayton chips on their chinas and completely silent about then being repops or chinas unless asked, in which case they will let you know in pm but not out in the open for everyone to see. but as far as repops go if i had to choose between plastic dayton chips and metal repop chips i'll take the repops. a complete set of og porcelain would be the best option but it's not always so easy to find in the color you need


His Knock offs..chips.. and rings are all repop
srry.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I wonder if their bad customer service with lowriders has anything to do with the market gettig flooded with fake chips right after they raised prices on cheap plastic $4 chips to $20 a piece and raised knockoffs $35 a piece. Price gouging = fakes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I really don't think their target customer is lowriding. Try n sell some chromes to a lowrider for 2200 or let some weird wagon looking wheel sell it self to a hot rod Ford for 3000. Not hard to figure out.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> His Knock offs..chips.. and rings are all repop
> srry.


they say wwk on them and look exactly like some wwk was selling himself.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> I really don't think their target customer is lowriding. Try n sell some chromes to a lowrider for 2200 or let some weird wagon looking wheel sell it self to a hot rod Ford for 3000. Not hard to figure out.


it's a dumb move though. hot rods have unlimited choices in wheels and wires aren't even all that popular with them. almost every lowrider is on wire wheels and anyone looking for better quality than chinas is going to at least consider daytons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool2 said:


> it's a dumb move though. hot rods have unlimited choices in wheels and wires aren't even all that popular with them. almost every lowrider is on wire wheels and anyone looking for better quality than chinas is going to at least consider daytons


Can u count more than 5 ppl who will pay extra for chrome daytons new?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Can u count more than 5 ppl who will pay extra for chrome daytons new?


I BOUGHT 3 NEW SETS
SOLD THEM WHEN I SAW THE CHROME JOB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I BOUGHT 3 NEW SETS
> SOLD THEM WHEN I SAW THE CHROME JOB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


How bad was the chrome?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Heard it from the horses mouth they no longer do motorcycle wheels or
Hot Rod said they're trying to focus on Lowrider's now that China has come in with their 72 spoke straightlaced maybe they should pull their heads out of their asses before they run the company completely into the ground.. SMFH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH SNAP THEY GONNA BRING BACK THE BOULEVARD SERIES, HAHAHA I THINK THAT WAS THE ATTEMPT TO COMPETE WITH THE CHINA WHEELS AT FIRST AND THE PRODUCT SUFFERED AND NOT CHEAP ENOUGH STILL.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL (Nov 26, 2014)

fool2 said:


> they say wwk on them and look exactly like some wwk was selling himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> How bad was the chrome?


 nothing you would EXPECT a company like DAYTON to put out,,,,,,,,,,
looked almost industrial type, blueish tint, very poor reflection
i sold off mint pre stamped wheels when i bought these,,,,,,,
what a mistake


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Heard it from the horses mouth they no longer do motorcycle wheels or
> Hot Rod said they're trying to focus on Lowrider's now that China has come in with their 72 spoke straightlaced maybe they should pull their heads out of their asses before they run the company completely into the ground.. SMFH


Pffff


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> nothing you would EXPECT a company like DAYTON to put out,,,,,,,,,,
> looked almost industrial type, blueish tint, very poor reflection
> i sold off mint pre stamped wheels when i bought these,,,,,,,
> what a mistake


The 2 sets of k/o's I got from them at the last sale had nothing but flaws and the chrome was peeling. It looked like if their k/o's came from China. :thumbsdown: So now that they raised their prices, are they better than before?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

46'Areosedan said:


> The 2 sets of k/o's I got from them at the last sale had nothing but flaws and the chrome was peeling. It looked like if their k/o's came from China. :thumbsdown: So now that they raised their prices, are they better than before?


SAW SOME RECENT PICS OF NEW DAYTONS, THEY LOOK THE SAME AS THE ONES I SOLD, THEY JUST COST MORE.
IF YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO SEE THE PRE STAMPED DAYTON WHEELS, OR LUCKY ENOUGH TO OWN A SET, THEN YOU REALIZE JUST HOW FAR DOWN THEY LET THE QUALITY GO. JUST A " KINDA SHINY" WHEEL IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. I WOULD HAVE ROLLED THE D`s IF THE STANDARDS WERE HIGHER, IT`S A SHAME
EVEN THE NEW K/O`S LOOK FUNKY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

plague said:


> OH SNAP THEY GONNA BRING BACK THE BOULEVARD SERIES, HAHAHA I THINK THAT WAS THE ATTEMPT TO COMPETE WITH THE CHINA WHEELS AT FIRST AND THE PRODUCT SUFFERED AND NOT CHEAP ENOUGH STILL.


HAVE THEY BEEN SELLING US THE "BOULEVARD SERIES" THIS WHOLE TIME?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HAVE THEY BEEN SELLING US THE "BOULEVARD SERIES" THIS WHOLE TIME?


Yes


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

I must have lucked out and got good sets cause china's compared to my D's are no contest.. The chrome looks good and they clean up easy.. I would have went with WWK but homie blew me off like a crackhead. Fuck it don't want my business then I went to Dayton and I dealt with Tim Finley and he took care of me. Returned emails, calls, and was able to get two sets from him within a 4 month time frame


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

505transplant said:


> I must have lucked out and got good sets cause china's compared to my D's are no contest.. The chrome looks good and they clean up easy.. I would have went with WWK but homie blew me off like a crackhead. Fuck it don't want my business then I went to Dayton and I dealt with Tim Finley and he took care of me. Returned emails, calls, and was able to get two sets from him within a 4 month time frame


Prolly why Todd got fired ?????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL I CANT SPEAK ON THE NEW DAYTON'S CAUSE I HAVE ONLY HAD THEM IN THE PAST. BUT YOU CAN SPOT A OLDER DAYTON FROM A MILE AWAY. I LIKE THE MORE SIMPLE KNOCK OFFS JUST SEEM LIKE TO ME EVERY COMPANY THAT IS OUT NOW HAS THE SAME WHEEL AND KNOCKOFF. THE PRODUCT THAT IS OUT THERE IS ALL THE SAME JUST A DIFFERENT NAME ON IT. THEN PEOPLE TOOK THE BOOTLEGGING THING TO ANOTHER LEVEL AND PEOPLE LIKE JD JUST MESSED THE WHOLE WHEEL GAME UP YOU ASK ME ALL THE SHIT NOW IS OVER PRICED. DIDN'T USED TO BE LIKE THIS. WHEN I SOLD WHEELS I SOLD 1 SET OF DAYTON'S TO ABOUT 20 SETS OF CHINA'S CAUSE THE PRICE. ALL I CAN SAY IS DAYTON DON'T HAVE TO LOWER THERE PRICE CAUSE SO MANY OTHER PLACES TO CHOOSE FROM WE JUST NEED DIFFERENT WHEELS A DIFFERENT LOOK.

EVERYONE LIVING OFF THE ZENITH NAME AND STYLE TO MAKE MONEY 

TREAD GOT OFF TOPIC GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE TO GARYuffin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah zeniths look more loud and Dayton has a more classic look but they should be way the fuck easier to order shit from. Including KO's and chips. That's another reason I have the KO's I have is I don't need the hassle when trying to get some plastic stickers to match my paint. They're so worried about someone puttin Dayton chips on China's that they make it difficult for people who own Daytons to get some chips from and it's all for nothing because obviously people are putting Dayton chips on China's anyway. I don't think people who decide to spend $1500-$2000 on plain chrome wheels are doing it because they look 4 times better than China's. They do it because it's a better product. Dayton shouldn't even worry about imitators it's not costing them sales because whoever is buying $500 wheels was never going to get that $2200 set anyway


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ain't bought no NEW day'ns recently but I doubt they are sub par to say a china fresh off the container so is the price reflected. Sure. 

Are there other options? Highly limited id say. Problem is foos that want pinches rines don't wanna spend 2500. Regardless of the quality. They want 900 chromes that they can throw on they wip asap and not spend 3 weeks pay on a set. 

Cus the reality is Lowriders are a blue collar working man budget. And even if it were worth it to most when you have a option to this for several hundred less that many have been brain washed into thinking they are "better" look "cleaner" they will opt for that regardless of the customer service.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

And WTF is the big deal with having to give the wheel ID number. Are some of you that dense that cannot relay this simple information. And for the ones that don't have these numbers can one not obtain and "borrow" someone elses numbers to obtain the requested. 

Would yall start trippin the same if WWK or whatever these other manufacturers are start asking for a secret code on each wheel or yall gone stay on the bandwagon?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Geah!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i think you should be able to type in www.daytonwirewheels.com click on knockoffs "Add to cart" then check out with paypal and not have to call and talk on the phone with anybody. i like to do my shopping at 3am and i work in a loud envitonment and don't be having time for their bullshit


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

fool2 said:


> i think you should be able to type in www.daytonwirewheels.com click on knockoffs "Add to cart" then check out with paypal and not have to call and talk on the phone with anybody. i like to do my shopping at 3am and i work in a loud envitonment and don't be having time for their bullshit


I feel more comfortable when I talk to a live person especially when it's for that much money.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Heath V said:


> I feel more comfortable when I talk to a live person especially when it's for that much money.


Bam!!! Forsure


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heath V said:


> I feel more comfortable when I talk to a live person especially when it's for that much money.


having that as an option is cool but shouldn't be a requirement.


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

Just look at that fat Red faced douche bag what do you vatos expect


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

He looks like every white guy with a hopper in kentucky


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like they get an attitude every time someone tries to buy from them. Its like that attitude fastfood counter people get when u ask for extra ketchup packets or dipping sauce, they act like its coming out of their pocket and its bad for u to get more.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

what I want to know is where are all the "buy american regardless of customer service" people at? :drama:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

dj short dog said:


> what I want to know is where are all the "buy american regardless of customer service" people at? :drama:


Dayton is not the only manufacturer of American wheels. And there are many companies that sell American made products and provide great customer service.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Sounds like they get an attitude every time someone tries to buy from them. Its like that attitude fastfood counter people get when u ask for extra ketchup packets or dipping sauce, they act like its coming out of their pocket and its bad for u to get more.


Lol isn't that the truth!!


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 505transplant said:
> 
> 
> > I must have lucked out and got good sets cause china's compared to my D's are no contest.. The chrome looks good and they clean up easy.. I would have went with WWK but homie blew me off like a crackhead. Fuck it don't want my business then I went to Dayton and I dealt with Tim Finley and he took care of me. Returned emails, calls, and was able to get two sets from him within a 4 month time frame
> ...



Todd, sorry damn auto correct on my phone. That's sad they fired him, he was easy to go thru.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Sounds like they get an attitude every time someone tries to buy from them. Its like that attitude fastfood counter people get when u ask for extra ketchup packets or dipping sauce, they act like its coming out of their pocket and its bad for u to get more.


:roflmao:THAT'S A EXTRA 10 CENTS A PACKET


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> what I want to know is where are all the "buy american regardless of customer service" people at? :drama:


EVERYDAY AT MY STORE I HEAR A OLD MAN TELL ME FOR 30 MINUTES ABOUT WHY WE CANT BUY ALL AMERICAN STUFF, CHEAP LABOR AND AMERICANS WANT TO MANY BREAKS


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

plague said:


> EVERYDAY AT MY STORE I HEAR A OLD MAN TELL ME FOR 30 MINUTES ABOUT WHY WE CANT BUY ALL AMERICAN STUFF, CHEAP LABOR AND AMERICANS WANT TO MANY BREAKS


:yessad:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

did i mention FUCK GARY FROM DAYTON WIRE WHEEL ???


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

lone one said:


>


FAT BITCH MADE MOTHER FUCKER HATE THAT FOOL.. HIS LOSS NOT MINE


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Tons of haters. Watch all the haters reply.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Always insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels®


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah wat he said


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How are they haters when they've received crap service and others have received crap chrome all the while dayton has raised prices?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

100spokedaytonman said:


> Tons of haters. Watch all the haters reply.


Gary is that you?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> How are they haters when they've received crap service and others have received crap chrome all the while dayton has raised prices?


right
you are not a "dayton hater" if you will still buy or own older better quality daytons that may or may not have been sold by a dayton company that had better customer service. I dont know of anyone that actually hates every and all daytons.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Gary is that you?


Trill doe


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

IF YOU WANT TO SPEND MONEY WITH SOMEBODY THAT HAS NO RESPECT FOR LOWRIDING OR YOU AS A CUSTOMER FEEL FREE TO :thumbsup:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> Gary is that you?


thats what i said back on the first or second page. everyone was like "nah gary dont need no fake account to boost his rep"

lol


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

on1 said:


> He should knock that price for the advertising. Either that or u are gary on another account


^^^


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I HAVE FEEDBACK TOO;

WHEN I HAD THOSE DAYTON WHEELS FOR SALE (they were real and in their own flesh) as a DAYTON CUSTOMER (And NO, I didn't leave my real name) BUT I MADE 4 CALLS / 1 I GOT NO ANSWER- THE OTHER 3, I DIDN'T EVEN GET LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET A PERSON- SO I DID WHAT THE RECORDING SAID; LEFT A MESSAGE with explanation that I needed new knockoffs for my beautiful Dayton's and said I have- s. #'s, pictures, whatever necessary- please call me back. 3 MESSAGES / 3 WEEKS LATER - I DIDN'T EVEN GET A RETURN CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Always insist on Genuine "PRE-STAMPED" Dayton Wire Wheels®


fixed it


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> fixed it


:werd:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Pffff.. Haters


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE IS A PLACE ON THERE TO FILE A COMPLAINT :thumbsup: KEEP GETTING ON THIS PAGE LIL BITCH SEE HOW MANY OF THOSE YOU GET ....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Gary is that you?


OP ip is in new jersey
when dayton used to post their ip was in ohio


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> OP ip is in new jersey
> when dayton used to post their ip was in ohio


Maybe someone posting for Gary.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Maybe someone posting for Gary.


just a usual bandwagon/cheerleader guy. their first car is a ford and they live their whole life thinking ford is the greatest car maker ever. Theyve never had anything nicer so they think what they got is the best. he had a set of daytons and although made a few weak attempts to get other quotes, he never planned to buy from anyone else as long as dayton answered the phone. Now is in disbelief that there really are other companies in the US that have good customer service and a better product. Maybe its a friend of gary. Gary and Ace?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gary worldwide. Gary post pics of your low fam. Show dem haters cuhh


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Tell dat foo cuh


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never met Gary, just dealt with him over the phone and via Email. As you can see I've been a member of Layitlow for as long as most of you. Have you ever heard anyone mention Gary's name in any of my posts. Not Gary here. I leave in Sacramento ,Ca. If the post was about you and your services I'm sure all the hater wouldn't be hating.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

100spokedaytonman said:


> I've never met Gary, just dealt with him over the phone and via Email. As you can see I've been a member of Layitlow for as long as most of you. Have you ever heard anyone mention Gary's name in any of my posts. Not Gary here. I leave in Sacramento ,Ca. If the post was about you and your services I'm sure all the hater wouldn't be hating.


Believe me, I've had my own share of haters............my issues were; it sounded like a burn when you said you called everyone and the worst customer service you've ever seen... There is nothing wrong with Dayton's; if you personally don't know the seller, then everyone needs to go through Dayton directly..

TRUST ME: There are so many FAKES around here right now, that its crazy AND; to up the annie real, but FAKE boxes that are exact replicas to go with those Fake wheels.... It seems to me that I've been preaching about FAKE ZENITHS for 3 years (ZENITH HAS BEEN OUT OF BUSINESS SINCE 2007) BUT posers in Campbell CA- continue to carry on with repops from China,fake rings,fake emblems.....and if things couldn't get worse; YOUR FAKE ZENITHS and Dayton's AND made in the USA wheels ARE COMING OUT OF WHITE BOXES..........THEY ARE LAUGHING AT YOU AS FAST AS THAT MONEY CAN GO INTO THEIR POCKETS!!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

100spokedaytonman said:


> I've never met Gary, just dealt with him over the phone and via Email. As you can see I've been a member of Layitlow for as long as most of you. Have you ever heard anyone mention Gary's name in any of my posts. Not Gary here. I leave in Sacramento ,Ca. If the post was about you and your services I'm sure all the hater wouldn't be hating.


Interesting


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Believe me, I've had my own share of haters............my issues were; it sounded like a burn when you said you called everyone and the worst customer service you've ever seen... There is nothing wrong with Dayton's; if you personally don't know the seller, then everyone needs to go through Dayton directly..
> 
> TRUST ME: There are so many FAKES around here right now, that its crazy AND; to up the annie real, but FAKE boxes that are exact replicas to go with those Fake wheels.... It seems to me that I've been preaching about FAKE ZENITHS for 3 years (ZENITH HAS BEEN OUT OF BUSINESS SINCE 2007) BUT posers in Campbell CA- continue to carry on with repops from China,fake rings,fake emblems.....and if things couldn't get worse; YOUR FAKE ZENITHS and Dayton's AND made in the USA wheels ARE COMING OUT OF WHITE BOXES..........THEY ARE LAUGHING AT YOU AS FAST AS THAT MONEY CAN GO INTO THEIR POCKETS!!!!


where are your hubs, spokes, nipples, adapters, and ko's made?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

fool2 said:


> where are your hubs, spokes, nipples, adapters, and ko's made?


Are you going with Zeus wheels for the Cadillac?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> Are you going with Zeus wheels for the Cadillac?


WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE SERVICE TO FOOLS !!!! Or in this case fool2


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Another fact for thought;

We have had plenty of visitors to our shop, invited, drop ins, SPYs, - Pat takes the time to give the tour on what machine does what as in the making of your wheels. Companies that have only one or so machines< WHAT'S THE THINKING THERE ??? THE WHEEL FAIRY
Magically comes in and builds the wheels.......People need to wake up.....There is only 1 USA company that makes outter dishes, so it's a small world in the wheel world--- if they don't supply these fake makers; then where does the wheel come from???? They come out of white boxes.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for answering my question on who manufactures your spokes, nipples, hubs, adapters, and knockoffs :uh:

when other people talk shit about repops and chinas i won't lay into them because i know what they're selling and it's some good shit. when you do it you're being hypocritical as fuck though.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> Thanks for answering my question on who manufactures your spokes, nipples, hubs, adapters, and knockoffs :uh:
> 
> when other people talk shit about repops and chinas i won't lay into them because i know what they're selling and it's some good shit. when you do it you're being hypocritical as fuck though.


I've answered your questions several x's- your nothing but a pawn. As far as I'm concerned you can F _ _ _ off !!!!!!!! THOSE WHO KNOW WHEELS KNOW..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## garyb (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order ) 
P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

garyb said:


> Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order )
> P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Tami said:


> I've answered your questions several x's- your nothing but a pawn. As far as I'm concerned you can F _ _ _ off !!!!!!!! THOSE WHO KNOW WHEELS KNOW..


Do you talk like that when you're in the kitchen?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Do you talk like that when you're in the kitchen?


Depends on what's cookin !!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

What a great guy monitoring the site? and notifying garyb while he's been away?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> THOSE WHO KNOW WHEELS KNOW..


That's right :rofl:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Depends on what's cookin !!!!!!


some shit ugly crosslaces with china parts?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool2 said:


> some shit ugly crosslaces with china parts?


For your future body dropped cadillac.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

garyb said:


> Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order )
> P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


 let me give you a bit of business advice. Any questions?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> For your future body dropped cadillac.


Maybe Zeus will sponser the Caddy.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> For your future body dropped cadillac.


don't worry, it's happening


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Maybe Zeus will sponser the Caddy.


i could have won that shit contest to design them a logo but i didn't want them shit wheels


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

fool2 said:


> i could have won that shit contest to design them a logo but i didn't want them shit wheels


What don't you like about Zeus wheels?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> What don't you like about Zeus wheels?


tammy lying and not saying where her shit is made
their cheap ass ko's that look like they came right out of the og wires catalog
the goofy way their crosslace patterns look
stainless is an upgrade
you can't even trust it's stainless when tammy says it is, she's been corrected on her own wheels multiple times. 
they're not the worst wheels, but i'd say they're the worst choice out of us assembled wheels, i'd honestly rather have jd z's. i'd say they're about on that level envious touch was, and he was never badmouthing other wheel builders who clearly put out a superior product.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

fool2 said:


> tammy lying and not saying where her shit is made
> their cheap ass ko's that look like they came right out of the og wires catalog
> the goofy way their crosslace patterns look
> stainless is an upgrade
> ...


Damn, I had the impression they were building high end wheels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool2 said:


> tammy lying and not saying where her shit is made
> their cheap ass ko's that look like they came right out of the og wires catalog
> the goofy way their crosslace patterns look
> stainless is an upgrade
> ...


Not here to take sides but tammy rebuild for me and also build set od triple gold for a homie. Gold was cheesy and chrome was mirror. They never claimed to make their own ko she had said they use imported aka china kos. The goofy xlace u speak of is china xlace. Tami and pats xlace are true xlace not some chinese kid in a sweat shop laced. And if u cant tell stainless from other metals then thats your fault. But you are liberal you guys brains are wired to not know any better


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

tammy's xlace doesn't look like series 2 xlace. is that china too? 









see how the front bars cross over the back bars? 









Zeus is side by side. i mean it's something different so if you like it there's probably not anything inherently wrong with the design, i think it looks wrong as fuck though. 









with chinas there are 8 straight laced spokes on every crosslace wheel. 

if people who can't tell stainless from other materials have brains wired to not know any better take that shit up with tammy. she's been corrected on her own shit, constantly. not only that, she's misinformed as fuck about how metal works. she once claimed that chrome plating spokes changes their elemental properties throughout the entire spoke :rofl:

i'm sure they're fine on rebuilds. and i'm sure their zeus brand wheels are okay too. envious touch wheels were pretty okay as well. but if the dude had been up in every fucking wheel topic talking shit about how shitty daytons and wwk's were then he'd be opening himself up to some criticism as well, especially if his product wasn't half what theirs was.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Fake boxes that's not the problem, it's the fake people on here that sell wheels with no car and never lowride


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> tammy lying and not saying where her shit is made
> their cheap ass ko's that look like they came right out of the og wires catalog
> the goofy way their crosslace patterns look
> stainless is an upgrade
> ...


Superior Wire Wheels are not wheel builders / they have people / People that decorate 2x built china wheels with colors, engraving, etc

Sorry yes I was wrong about the stainless; simply only because our stainless shined as much as chrome!!

You couldn't of won a goldfish, so don't give yourself so much credit!!

and what cheap ass knockoffs do I have?? I surely am not lying and saying that'll be $599.99 for my popouts-from china too, would you like some fake zenith rings and fake zenith emblems to go with those.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> tammy's xlace doesn't look like series 2 xlace. is that china too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think our wheel looks pretty dam good. We don't need to copy china or anyone else.... And get your FACTS straight; find it Waldo- where I have said anything bad on here about Wire Wheel King - I thought I had his back!!!

and while your at it Waldo- why don't you tell me who can whip up a 56 spoke, 60 spoke both cross or straight an 72, 88 and also roll their own bolt on hub offering 60-80 spokes in a day without leaving their shop. So I am high fiving Pat- because he is one of the best most experienced wheel builders left....... And seriously I don't care if you like the way I talk anymore or not SO YOU CAN BLOW ALL THAT OUT YOUR ASS!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

garyb said:


> Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order )
> P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


To make up for your shit customer service I think a lay it low giveaway of a set of 13x7s is in order.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the spring sale still going on?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Is the spring sale still going on?


X2. But the only sale i saw this year was for 20's


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Superior Wire Wheels are not wheel builders / they have people / People that decorate 2x built china wheels with colors, engraving, etc
> 
> Sorry yes I was wrong about the stainless; simply only because our stainless shined as much as chrome!!
> 
> ...


how much do you charge for your fake locking ko's from china?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Superior Wire Wheels are not wheel builders / they have people / People that decorate 2x built china wheels with colors, engraving, etc


Basically the same thing you do except they use the best engravers in the business and not the cheapest engravers in the business


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> Basically the same thing you do except they use the best engravers in the business and not the cheapest engravers in the business


ONCE AGAIN WALDO, WRONG ANSWER: IN MOST CASES, AFTER WE DIMPLE THE DISHES OURSELF (not disassemble wht box chinas) and then DRILL OUR OWN HUBS and highly polish for engraving- The customer has their own engraver and cuts out the middle man charges!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

fool2 said:


> how much do you charge for your fake locking ko's from china?


A lot less then everyone else


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

fool2 said:


>


Which one is this?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

garyb said:


> Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order )
> P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


GO FUCK YOURSELF GARY YOUR A BITCH MONITOR THAT FAT BITCH !!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> ONCE AGAIN WALDO, WRONG ANSWER: IN MOST CASES, AFTER WE DIMPLE THE DISHES OURSELF (not disassemble wht box chinas) and then DRILL OUR OWN HUBS and highly polish for engraving- The customer has their own engraver and cuts out the middle man charges!!


where are those spokes, hubs, and nipples manufactured?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Which one is this?


Those are Zeus


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

fool2 said:


> where are those spokes, hubs, and nipples manufactured?


I guess truspoke is the only good wire wheel company left.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Which one is this?


THAT'S OUR "60"spoke Fat Daddy Crosslace


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> I guess truspoke is the only good wire wheel company left.


I wouldn't want to get sued by an ex lawyer, so I will be careful how I word this: It's always best to do your own research.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

garyb said:


> Hello, This is Gary @ Dayton Wire Wheel, I received a call today asking if I have been on Lay it Low in a while, Sorry to say, I have not, I run 24 / 7 between Dayton and home working on my ride and a car show we put on , Long story short, I will try and monitor the site more, Please feel free to call me direct at 1.937.438.0100 or E-Mail me at [email protected] . I am always glad to help when I can and please dont hesitate to E-Mail me, Thank you for the heads up Jesus and I hope your recent stocking order arrived in good condition ( Besides the 2 caps that was not on your order )
> P.S. thank you to everyone that had compliments and please know it is great working with each and everyone of you guys.


I find this interesting Gary; What I hear, several times a month is, your customers have a heck of a time buying knockoffs for their Authenic Dayton Wheels, and of course I was one who called and left 2 messages with no reply....... BUT then if I read between the lines here; you will ship out stocking orders to the general public??? Now, will that be lower pricing than going direct or how does that work????


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> I guess truspoke is the only good wire wheel company left.


the ones with tru wire chips are definitely chinas, they're the same exact thing as og wires. their direct bolt tru spokes look to be the same thing as the og ones, but i imagine they're manufactured the same place as the knockoffs they sell. Could be wrong about that though. the price is definitely higher on the direct bolts


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

They aren't even hiding it so at least there's no deception going on. i can respect that. they claim the direct bolts are us made too. i guess i'd believe them if they aren't trying to claim these are us made


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

fool2 said:


> where are those spokes, hubs, and nipples manufactured?


Wheres the js on ur feet made


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

........this topic went from Gary at dayton to WW comparison to china js.....awsome......:roflmao:......................


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> Wheres the js on ur feet made


lowrico told me they were 100% us made


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Props to Gary and those are nice wheels tami I seen your wheels in person and they are nice. But every experience is diffrent with people


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Wheres the js on ur feet made


Hahaha


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> ........this topic went from Gary at dayton to WW comparison to china js.....awsome......:roflmao:......................


Look at how this topic started..


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL (Nov 26, 2014)

Tami said:


> Superior Wire Wheels are not wheel builders / they have people / People that decorate 2x built china wheels with colors, engraving, etc
> 
> Sorry yes I was wrong about the stainless; simply only because our stainless shined as much as chrome!!
> 
> ...


The knockoffs and rings I sell are also being sold by wwk so are you saying that charlie is not selling quality cause we sell the same product as a matter of fact some i sell are stamped wwk gets facts straight about what gets done in house you have no idea what we are doing up here in campbell and san jose I dnt drag your name into my comments please do not mention mine thanks also do u want to see videos of hubs getting drilled the correct way up here?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damnn how many years are ya'll gonna argue about rims lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama: ta bueno el chisme


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> The knockoffs and rings I sell are also being sold by wwk so are you saying that charlie is not selling quality cause we sell the same product as a matter of fact some i sell are stamped wwk gets facts straight about what gets done in house you have no idea what we are doing up here in campbell and san jose I dnt drag your name into my comments please do not mention mine thanks also do u want to see videos of hubs getting drilled the correct way up here?


Do you not see how she is? She's been a drama queen and shit stirrer since she first joined. She is a women so I can't say I'm really surprised. I would choose real Daytons over what they are trying to pass off as legit wheels anyday. Hell I'd choose OG Wires over hers. At least they're priced reasonably and I know what I'm getting!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damnn how many years are ya'll gonna argue about rims lol


YOU HAVENT FIGURED THIS OUT YET


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Each wire wheel company should post a pic of their signature wheel and let us decide which one looks the best.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

put me down for Chinas plus 1


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS A DAYTON TOPIC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Each wire wheel company should post a pic of their signature wheel and let us decide which one looks the best.


POST A PICTURE GUESS THE WHEEL GAME


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

plague said:


>


zeus :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fool2 said:


> zeus :cheesy:


I DONT THINK THAT IS THE RIGHT NAME TO THAT WHEEL SIR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

plague said:


> I DONT THINK THAT IS THE RIGHT NAME TO THAT WHEEL SIR


oh the knockoff must have had me confused


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fool2 said:


> oh the knockoff must have had me confused


:roflmao:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SUPREME


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

No.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> THIS IS A DAYTON TOPIC


he said for everybody to post a rim pic of what they sell they all arent daytons that they sell


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Dayton Boulevards?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> he said for everybody to post a rim pic of what they sell they all arent daytons that they sell


We have enough zues tammy hate topics this one is props to gary customer service


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

A part may be the same but one thing that sets apart is china chrome vs usa chrome. Ive heard the stories about powerwashing the chrome right off chinas. Plus china not even smoothing parts before chrome anymore, seeing machine lines. Also results in easier rusting. Some quality us triple chrome makes it alot better part right off, better looking and longer lasting. Its no longer china junk imo and worth more now. Even taking apart a china and resealing and proper balancing makes it better. Glad we have places that fix the chinas to be alot better quality. Its not really a profitable business so take what we can get or start ur own all US made wheels and sell em for 3 grand.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> We have enough zues tammy hate topics this one is props to gary customer service


What customer service?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Wheel prices are too high,I understand quality and who builds it makes a difference and bootlegs are out of control. All the company's now are eating off the zenith style history and name, just like China wheels did with dayton


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> What customer service?


Good customer service


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> Good customer service


You are really hoping that fat ass gives you a discount, lol.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I ain't buying are selling daytons no more prices got to high and they say the guys on here say the new wheels are not worth it and the quality is garbage. A couple of these guys know wheels I'll take their word for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> We have enough zues tammy hate topics this one is props to gary customer service


I didnt turn it into that


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Tami said:


> I find this interesting Gary; What I hear, several times a month is, your customers have a heck of a time buying knockoffs for their Authenic Dayton Wheels, and of course I was one who called and left 2 messages with no reply....... BUT then if I read between the lines here; you will ship out stocking orders to the general public??? Now, will that be lower pricing than going direct or how does that work????


Must pay off to keep tabs and monitor the site for garyb


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

plague said:


>


Lmmfao!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> The knockoffs and rings I sell are also being sold by wwk so are you saying that charlie is not selling quality cause we sell the same product as a matter of fact some i sell are stamped wwk gets facts straight about what gets done in house you have no idea what we are doing up here in campbell and san jose I dnt drag your name into my comments please do not mention mine thanks also do u want to see videos of hubs getting drilled the correct way up here?


I don't have the clout that Ray Marchisset had, but you seem to forget he was in the tool & die and Wheel World for about 50 years and deceased or not, he still has followers that worship the ground he walked on............I have lots of clues, what goes on up there- I'd say 30% of my china KO's have Campbell CA stamped into them- but it doesn't give me a license to lie or cheat customers with fake names........When I asked Pat; if he would like to see your video on how to make a hub correctly, he couldn't even make a comment, so LOL unless Debbie does Dallas is starring in it, don't waste your time!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

how many of your china spokes, nipples, adapters, and hubs have campbell ca stamped in them?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

15X6 original center "Artillery"


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I didnt turn it into that


You come back to the country starting beef


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL people acting as though the Zenith stamp just started showing up on China parts in the last five years ha ha ha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Wheel game just messed up


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

plague said:


> Wheel game just messed up


Indeed. For me it's China's in the form of OG Wires or Daytons. Either way I know what I'm getting. Lol at people spending 1100 and up for wheels that are essentially chinas. I'll pass..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> You come back to the country starting beef


I started it over there why not here too lol


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> 15X6 original center "Artillery"
> 
> View attachment 1729450


that's not what i asked.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

fool2 said:


> that's not what i asked.


Lke a baws


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

50k cars on $50 China's topic


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chappy!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

aztecsef1 said:


> 50k cars on $50 China's topic


With $30 tires


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Crazy how i do a simple post about receiving great customer service from Gary and it turned into a huge debate about whos wheels are built better.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:burn:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Raytons


----------

